# stone cold floors and room next to garage



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

Trying to help my son diagnose and cure a stone cold room at ground level next to and including drive under garage. Room is a utility/laundry/storage area as well as that single drive under garage,,,era 60's

concrete block walls have zero insulation. Floor is ceramic tile, freezing on feet when walking thru to use bathroom/in furnace room.

It does have water lines in it and they dont freeze up,,,but opening the steel door to this room, the cold floods down into family room which is 3 steps lower.

this area is same level as outside ground area both from front and back. Has a walkout door to backyard mostly unused that faces the northwest where all the cold wind comes from.

Seems the cold comes right thru block and contiguous dirt and concrete, to concrete slab under tile, radiates up thru tile into whole room being extremely cold.

Cant see how one would give thermal break at floor level. Cant hardly insulate outside of 8' tall concrete block wall. cant hardly go down by footings,,nor inside footings at this point.

2" foam board on inside block covered with drywall is all I can see he can do. Any other suggestions from others with similiar problems?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Picture is going to get you a bunch more replies in this case.

Garage connectivity with the living spaces are common issue and most uncomfortableness is the result of bulk air loss and insulation misalignment.


----------

